# Pics from a plane



## Capt-Joe (Feb 26, 2014)

I did a fly over the lake yesterday and still a ton of ice. It is opening up around the islands and east of the islands but everything west of the islands is ice covered. Really nasty cracks out west. Come on warm temps!


----------



## B Thomas (Jan 21, 2005)

Capt-Joe said:


> I did a fly over the lake yesterday and still a ton of ice. It is opening up around the islands and east of the islands but everything west of the islands is ice covered. Really nasty cracks out west. Come on warm temps!


Im sure someone will risk it, not worth it


----------



## SELL-FISH (Feb 9, 2007)

My buddy fished 9miles out of Crane yesterday. Smoked the fish and had an ice breaker go through just north of them. Their Canadian so that explains alot. Not for me.


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

Come on, you can fly a plane but can't rotate the picture so we can more easily view it... Next time bank hard to the right before you shoot the photo - that will work too!


----------



## B Thomas (Jan 21, 2005)

SELL-FISH said:


> My buddy fished 9miles out of Crane yesterday. Smoked the fish and had an ice breaker go through just north of them. Their Canadian so that explains alot. Not for me.


Im with you, no thanks....knowing this I wonder how long before someone goes out and sets sail


----------



## DBV (Jan 8, 2011)

Could freeze back up with the really cold temps we are getting this weekend and next week! Crazy cold temps for end of March!


----------



## B Thomas (Jan 21, 2005)

DBV said:


> Could freeze back up with the really cold temps we are getting this weekend and next week! Crazy cold temps for end of March!


Aint gunna happen


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

privateer said:


> Come on, you can fly a plane but can't rotate the picture so we can more easily view it... Next time bank hard to the right before you shoot the photo - that will work too!


That's funny right there!!


----------



## Capt-Joe (Feb 26, 2014)

I guess that's why I'm a captain and not a photographer. Lol


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

I bet the air boats will be out ???:C:C:C


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

North wind and were ready to rock  Ice is pushing around but I expect to see people fishing next week. Worse at crane better at camp perry...


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

for the guys who need to get there ice fix still!!!!


----------

